# Washington state



## viper1951 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is some good news for those of us in Washington State 


Breaking News *Lawmakers consider decreasing penalty for marijuana possession*

*Tuesday, February 10, 2009 6:56 PM PST*

*By Brian Slodysko
The Associated Press*




 Printable version 


 E-mail this article 33 comment(s)

 					Font Size: 


 					OLYMPIA  Civil liberties groups, medical marijuana supporters and a smattering of music festival-goers may have reason to rejoice: The Legislature is considering a proposal that would effectively decriminalize possession of small amounts of marijuana.

A bill proposed by Sen. Jeanne Kohl-Welles, D-Seattle, would reduce the penalty for possessing marijuana in quantities of 1.4 ounces or less to a civil infraction carrying a $100 fine.

Marijuana has been demonized and has been demonized in such an overboard manner, Kohl-Welles said Tuesday.

Currently, possession of small amounts of the leafy drug is a misdemeanor offense, warranting arrest and carrying the possibility of punishment with fines and jail time.

If Kohl-Welles bill is approved, possession of marijuana would no longer be an offense subject to arrest. However, teenagers younger than 18 would still be subject to current law.

The Senate Judiciary Committee heard testimony on the bill Tuesday.

Marijuana is less addictive than alcohol, tobacco or caffeine, said former state Rep. Toby Nixon, R-Kirkland, testifying before the committee. The most dangerous thing about marijuana is the possibility of getting arrested for its possession... I dont think its the devil weed that many say that it is.

Civil liberties groups support the measure, saying law enforcement officers should focus on more serious crimes.

Shankar Narayan, legislative director for the American Civil Liberties Union of Washington, said misdemeanor marijuana convictions are like scarlet letters for those convicted  job, home rental and federal financial aid applications are closely scrutinized as a result.

But the bill drew fire from anti-drug forces who argue marijuana is a gateway drug that can lead users to more serious drug abuse.

Seth Dawson of the Washington Association for Substance Abuse and Violence Prevention said marijuana use among early teens was a shared trait among many adult cocaine abusers. He said decriminalizing marijuana would send the wrong message to teenagers, and could lead to an increase in the number of marijuana users who get hooked on harder drugs.

Kohl-Welles, the bills sponsor, said there are people who benefit from responsible marijuana use. Kohl-Welles said she has friends and family who have been seriously ill who used the marijuana to ease suffering and rekindle appetites.

Washington has a medical marijuana law on the books, but Kohl-Welles said she thinks her bill could give medical marijuana users more protection from possible arrest.

Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Sen. Adam Kline, D-Seattle, joked that marijuana was in fact a gateway drug: My own experience shows that marijuana is. I used to grow my own dope and now I brew my own beer.

The room erupted into laughter and clapping before Kline added: Just kidding.

Despite his joking, Kline said the war on drugs was a serious matter.

This war on drugs has gotten way beyond absurd. Im 64 and I remember the beginning of the war on drugs  I lived through the 1960s, he said. This continuous use of military force is ridiculous. Were talking about marijuana. We arent talking about the cocaine or heroin, or methamphetamine.

Kline said he was confident the bill would pass out of his committee. No vote was immediately scheduled.

The pot possession bill is Senate Bill 5615.


----------



## benevolence6gc (Feb 11, 2009)

*This war on drugs has gotten way beyond absurd. Im 64 and I remember the beginning of the war on drugs  I lived through the 1960s, he said. This continuous use of military force is ridiculous. Were talking about marijuana. We arent talking about the cocaine or heroin, or methamphetamine.*
:ccc: Finally a politician making some sense.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2009)

hey Viper...Seattle here..was up in Olympia with a few othe suporters........thaught this would be helpfull here as well...take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


The Facts

SB 5615 would change pot possession of 40 grams or less from a misdemeanor to a $100 civil infraction. The Senate Judiciary Committee is holding a hearing on SB 5615 Tuesday, February 10 at 10 a.m. in Hearing Room 1 of the J.A. Cherberg Building on the Capitol campus in Olympia, WA.

hXXp://apps.leg.wa.gov/billinfo/summ...5615&year=2009

This is a companion bill to HB 1177:

hXXp://apps.leg.wa.gov/billinfo/summ...1177&year=2009

The House version of the bill, HB 1177, is being held up in the Public Safety and Emergency Preparedness Committee by the committee chairman, this asshat, Rep. Chris Hurst:

hXXp://www.leg.wa.gov/HOUSE/hurst

Reality Catcher suggests you call his office and let him know what you think about that. (For best results, I further suggest you don't call Rep. Hurst or his assistants "asshats." Do as I say, not as I do.)

Telephone (360) 786-7866

Or if you're one of his constituents, you can send him a message online:

Email Rep. Chris Hurst

In addition, if you are a resident of Washington, you can use this online form provided by the Washington ACLU to contact your state legislators:

hXXps://secure.aclu.org/site/Advocac...mepage&id=1219




:ciao: Remember to change "XX to tt"


----------



## viper1951 (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah I just sent them a e-mail on it thanks give them all the support  they need


----------

